# AKU application form and syllabus



## mahmed170 (Oct 28, 2011)

Can somebody please post a link through which I can download aga khan university's mbbs program's application form?
Also some websites which can help out with entrance exam prep.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mahmed170 said:


> Can somebody please post a link through which I can download aga khan university's mbbs program's application form?
> Also some websites which can help out with entrance exam prep.


visit aku website... only there you will get details regarding application procedure.

don't know of websites, a book with the name 'A Complete Guide for the preparation of Admission Test in Agha Khan University' is available in market... itz by DOGAR BROTHERS publisher :

http://bookmedia.pk/dogargroup/products/109-master-the-mcat-aku.aspx


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Practice SAT2 books.....dont trust this dogar brothers stuff....it USELESS!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ujalashujat said:


> Practice SAT2 books.....dont trust this dogar brothers stuff....it USELESS!


have you tried it?#confused


----------



## ujalashujat (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah i have tried it.....nd i passed the science portion of aku test but it was just because of SAT2 books.....Dogar brothers book makes u rather confused....nd trust me not a single question was from that book....i appeared last year....best ov luck #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ujalashujat said:


> Yeah i have tried it.....nd i passed the science portion of aku test but it was just because of SAT2 books.....Dogar brothers book makes u rather confused....nd trust me not a single question was from that book....i appeared last year....best ov luck #happy


Ok ThankS for clarifying then..........good luvck.:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ujalashujat said:


> Yeah i have tried it.....nd i passed the science portion of aku test but it was just because of SAT2 books.....Dogar brothers book makes u rather confused....nd trust me not a single question was from that book....i appeared last year....best ov luck #happy


Ok ThankS for clarifying then..........good luck.:happy:


----------



## mahmed170 (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried the AKU website but I couldn't find it there:/
can you post the exact link for downloading the form if that's possible?


----------

